
BLACK 3.0 BETA blackest black acrylic paint - retSava
https://culturehustle.com/products/black-3-0-beta-evaluation-batch-blackest-black-acrylic-paint-20ml
======
retSava
Since Vantablack (the very very black/light absorbing paint) is licensed (for
artistic use) exclusively to a single art studio, another artist has made
their alternative and is now starting to sell it.

Found it interesting, hadn't heard about the above before.

------
sucrose
> ...support us in our mission to share the blackest black with *everyone :)

I wonder who the asterisk is meant for... Anish Kapoor? If so, he'll acquire
some anyway; he acquired some of the world's pinkest pink despite his ban[1].

[1]: [https://www.dezeen.com/2016/12/30/anish-kapoor-uses-
stuart-s...](https://www.dezeen.com/2016/12/30/anish-kapoor-uses-stuart-
semple-worlds-pinkest-pink-despite-ban/)

